# Tv Out



## NatureBoy (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe eine GEFORCE FX5200 Karte und möchte den TV out benutzen, nun mein Problem:

Wie in den anderen Topics angegeben habe ich alles so eingerichtet. Doch ich kann das Klonen nicht aktivieren!







WAS muss ich tun?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

Wenn's mit dem TV-Tool klappt, hast du vielleicht falsche Einstellungen.

http://tvtool.info


----------



## NatureBoy (9. Oktober 2003)

d.H wenn es mit dem Tool auch nicht geht kann ich es sowieso vergessen?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

fast...TVtool unterstützt eigentlich alle NVIDIA-Chips (letzte Zeit ist wieder ein neues Release herausgekommen, mit der Unterstützung für die neuen Grafikkarten)


----------



## NatureBoy (9. Oktober 2003)

Noch eine letze Frage kann, das nicht funtionieren, auch mit dem Treiber zusammen hängen


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

Welche Treiberversion hast du denn installiert?


----------



## NatureBoy (9. Oktober 2003)

Die neuste, ich habe schon alles (mir bekannte) versucht, doch es geht einfach nicht


----------

